# MKII ???



## tfontana625 (Jan 15, 2009)

Why do so many audio products have the letters "MKII" in their name? I see it everywhere. Its like that movie "23" but with audio products.:huh: or am I :coocoo:


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

tfontana625 said:


> Why do so many audio products have the letters "MKII" in their name? I see it everywhere. Its like that movie "23" but with audio products.:huh: or am I :coocoo:


It's a fancy way of saying "New and Improved," just like on the cereal boxes.


----------

